# Transducer location



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

My old transducer is located right behind this, whatever it is called. Please educate me on right term. The instructions on my new one, say not to mount around anything that causes interference. Any opinions as if this hull feature will cause interference to the unit. Thanks.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Looks like a strake. Helps with tracking, lifting, and directing spray.
Maybe not directly behind it, but slightly to the right would be ok.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

I would mount it more inboard toward the keel. Don't want it to bathe in bubbles while underway.


----------



## SPM (Dec 25, 2018)

firecat1981 said:


> Looks like a strake. Helps with tracking, lifting, and directing spray.
> Maybe not directly behind it, but slightly to the right would be ok.


I agree with firecat - a bit to the right of the strake should keep the ducer out of bubbles.


----------

